
CMU CS 15-883: Computational Models of Neural Systems - georgecmu
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/academic/class/15883-f15/
======
latently
This is an excellent syllabus by Professor Dave Touretzky, a pioneer in deep
learning. He started the Connectionists mailing list and was heavily involved
in the early days of NIPS.

Sign up here:
[https://mailman.srv.cs.cmu.edu/mailman/listinfo/connectionis...](https://mailman.srv.cs.cmu.edu/mailman/listinfo/connectionists)

For anyone who thinks there was ever a pause in deep learning progress, the
Connectionists archives beg otherwise!

------
mafribe
Almost all papers in the syllabus are at least 10 years old. That is
surprising for such a specialised course, given that the last decade has seen
a great deal of work in this space.

~~~
theonewolf
Hey if you see the course website is from 2015. And this is a bit of an older
course, so I think it's understandable.

I think the surprising thing is such a high quality resource was being put
together so long ago :-)

~~~
latently
You have NO idea what you're talking about man. Don't believe the hype. Deep
learning has ALWAYS been popular and a very active field, since the mid 80s.

------
thisisforyou
There don't happen to be any recordings of the lectures are there?

